# Good Morning to you, Brethren!



## Rob427W (Oct 17, 2013)

Good morning, Brothers!

Just wanted to say a quick hello, and head out of here.  I've got a Math final this morning that requires my immediate attention.  But it's very nice to find the site, and meet you all.

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Bill Rose (Oct 17, 2013)

Hope your math final went well Brother


----------



## Rob427W (Oct 17, 2013)

Me too! Ha!

Thanks.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 21, 2013)

Rob427W said:


> I've got a Math final this morning that requires my immediate attention.



How did you do on the test and how far have you gotten in mathematics?  I got to contour integrals then hit the wall.  Before I did okay at that point on I just didn't get it.


----------



## Rob427W (Oct 21, 2013)

As it is my first semester back in school in years, I tested right into Math 021.

Suffice it to say, I was pretty upset with my result.

However, I started working in my Swiss-cheese math skills, and am now scheduled to begin taking Pre-Calculus classes next semester.  Khan Academy works wonders for those who are low on the mathematics totem pole.

The final went well, obviously.  So we'll see how pre-calc goes!!!  


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome to this forum.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Rob427W (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you!


My Freemasonry HD


----------

